# Rescind with Welk? **Wanting to use day pass**



## ChrissyH (Jul 13, 2019)

hey there! So I signed up on Tuesday 7/9/19 with Welk resort. I live super close to the San Diego resort and want to use the day pass often. Another selling point was being able to use my 120k points at Disney resort, saving a lot of money versus spending thousands booking for a week with Disney directly. I spent $14k for 120k points every other year, owing $1.1k in VOC every other year. I paid the $14k outright with a check that they have not yet cashed. I am a single mom, 31 years old with a 12 year old daughter and I really just want to get into traveling and showing her the world, we are pretty active and have a blast together. I have a lot of guilt for not doing too much traveling thus far, as all the other families in her school get to do. I didn’t know I could purchase points indirectly, which seems like it’s basically pre-owned timeshare? Do I still get benefits as I would still be an owner, right? We’d love to use Welk San Diego facilities. I like Welk a lot. I feel like I don’t know the right questions to ask, I’m going to research like heck on this website. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 13, 2019)

I am not a Welk owner, but in other systems, if they allow day use for any owners, resale owners get it too. You can buy Welk on the resale market for pennies on the retail dollar. I think you should rescind while you can and look into resale. The 'deal' you got will always be available.

Welcome to Tug!

Jim


----------



## silentg (Jul 13, 2019)

Rescind


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 13, 2019)

Rescind.  You could have bought that for $140 at the most.  Look at these listings.


https://www.redweek.com/timeshare-companies/welk-resort-group/points-for-sale






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrissyH (Jul 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Rescind.  You could have bought that for $140 at the most.  Look at these listings.
> 
> 
> https://www.redweek.com/timeshare-companies/welk-resort-group/points-for-sale
> ...





Oh wow thank you!!! I wasn’t seeing that on redweek. I must be looking under a different tab. What I see are deeds for $3k and up. I guess what I don’t understand is what is the difference? Is it more advantageous to just purchase points? Thanks so much


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 13, 2019)

ChrissyH said:


> Oh wow thank you!!! I wasn’t seeing that on redweek. I must be looking under a different tab. What I see are deeds for $3k and up. I guess what I don’t understand is what is the difference? Is it more advantageous to just purchase points? Thanks so much


That's exactly why we advise people to rescind, then study and learn without the sales pressure to buy, buy, buy. 
There are knowledgeable TUGgers who can and will answer your questions and make sure you get what works for your family at an affordable price.
First things first. Tomorrow is Sunday, so get your rescission letter written so it can go in the mail first thing Monday. Follow the rescission instructions in the contract exactly, it doesn't have to be legalese or notarized. You will have ALL your money back within 45 days. Probably much sooner.

Welcome to TUG

Jim


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 13, 2019)

I fully agree that you should RESCIND.  Do your homework, take your time, and maybe even rent a week at the location you want to go to prior to making a purchase decision.

You can always purchase at anytime;  you only have so many days in which you are legally entitled to rescind.  Take advantage of that!



.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 14, 2019)

ChrissyH said:


> Oh wow thank you!!! I wasn’t seeing that on redweek. I must be looking under a different tab. What I see are deeds for $3k and up. I guess what I don’t understand is what is the difference? Is it more advantageous to just purchase points? Thanks so much



Deeds means you have that fixed/floating week at the SD Welks resort with option to deposit said weeks for points to use at other Welks resorts or Disney resorts.  Welks salespeople were blowing smoke that you can trade for a Disney week.  If you deposit a Welk week, you might get five Disney weekdays or a weekend and two weekdays.

I’m not sure if using the Welks resort facilities is that great.  Do you really want to be hounded to spend $14k again every time you swim or work out?  Those TS salesmen and saleswomen are sharks.  Most of us tuggers are on resorts’ “Do not gift” lists, meaning the resorts know we are informed TS owners and don’t even bother to sell us their hugely overpriced TS.

For example, we just found out that a TS company foreclosed on the house of a woman who bought eight (8) timeshares.
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...wyndham-and-hilton.292420/page-3#post-2307868

If you want to travel with your daughter, TUG Last Minute Rental offers some great deals (max $800/week or $115/night).  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/timeshare-rentals-offered.45/

TS are good for people who have flexible vacation schedules.  If you book your week 10 months in advance, you have to stick to it.  Canceling means you’re paying for but not using that week.  If you have an unpredictable work schedule with events frequently cancelled, TS not right for you.

There’s a new user questionnaire that might better guide us in advising you on TS.  Just copy, paste the questions, and put your answers in a new thread.

1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so where?

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?

4) How many people do you usually travel with - total, including yourself?

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars?

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?

11) Are you a detail oriented planner?

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 14, 2019)

If you’re wondering, I have four (4) TS, all bought for $1.  I’ve seen learned that I am on the “very low” end in terms of the number of TS owned on TUG.  

Edited: one of my TS purchases falling through, so now I “only” have three (3).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Jul 14, 2019)

We have 4 also


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 14, 2019)

Rescind and start educating yourself.  GPP also has day pass and is near SeaWorld.  

definitely learn about Welk and other systems.  Wyndham/Worldmark has a large presence WestCoast.  HGVC in the Carlsbad area as well.  Until you feel comfortable, rent.  
I am an hr away from SD and now own in the desert primarily.  We sold our HGVC and decided trading into SD works better for us.


----------



## presley (Jul 14, 2019)

Rescind right away while you still can and then do all of your research. How often will you really use the day use? I had a couple timeshares in Carlsbad with day use and thought I'd use it a lot, but rarely used. I probably used my day use twice in a 4 year period. 

When really looking at the money over time, you may find that it's better to buy a day pass (if they have those) or book an overnight stay once in a while if you really think you'd want to use the Welk facilities. If after you do that for a couple years you still want to own, you can always buy again then. Resale timeshares are notorious for going down in value, so it may even be cheaper at that time.

You can easily rent timeshares if you want to stay in one to visit Disney. Personally, I like a hotel since I only use the room for showers and sleeping. I used to like being able to fix my own meals in the room, but grew tired of cooking and doing dishes and taking out the trash while on vacation. I get to do that stuff every day at home. 

You are right to plan some vacations with your daughter while she is still at an age that she is able to hang out with you. If you get your $14K back, you can book some vacations right away. Plan something for this year and next year. You don't need a timeshare to do any of that. Schedule a Disney vacation without a timeshare. It isn't hard to do and there's lots of forums and blogs about how to do it on a small budget.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 14, 2019)

congrats, you just saved 14k!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2019)

If trading into Disney resorts is what you want, there are many ways of doing it.  But I get the day pass thing.  At that price, you could join a country club.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 14, 2019)

I believe Disneyland only has one TS location while all others are near DisneyWorld.  Unless you are a diehard Disney fan, staying off property is easy and not as costly as one expects.  I have a # of friends who just rent since the area is over built.


----------



## ChrissyH (Jul 14, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> That's exactly why we advise people to rescind, then study and learn without the sales pressure to buy, buy, buy.
> There are knowledgeable TUGgers who can and will answer your questions and make sure you get what works for your family at an affordable price.
> First things first. Tomorrow is Sunday, so get your rescission letter written so it can go in the mail first thing Monday. Follow the rescission instructions in the contract exactly, it doesn't have to be legalese or notarized. You will have ALL your money back within 45 days. Probably much sooner.
> 
> ...


 
I have it written up and ready to go! I will be faxing and mailing it certified mail. Thank you so much for your help. They still haven’t cashed my check. Funny! One question- shall I also mail back the 2 airline tickets they gifted me? I do see it in the contract. I’m wondering if I should mail it back now, or wait to see if they ask for it. I don’t want to void any cancellation policy by not sending the tickets back


----------



## ChrissyH (Jul 14, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> I believe Disneyland only has one TS location while all others are near DisneyWorld.  Unless you are a diehard Disney fan, staying off property is easy and not as costly as one expects.  I have a # of friends who just rent since the area is over built.



I’m super diehard. It’s my dream to stay at a resort, even just once. And I will feel complete lol!


----------



## ChrissyH (Jul 14, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If trading into Disney resorts is what you want, there are many ways of doing it.  But I get the day pass thing.  At that price, you could join a country club.



Very true, that is a good point. I should look into country clubs in the area. But, I REALLY love the Welk San Diego resort and I’ve been going to their open events for 2 years now. They have a lot of festivals and cool stuff for the kids, they always do a bang up job. I prefer to go there, plus they have water slides. They don’t offer day passes to the public for purchase unfortunately.


----------



## ChrissyH (Jul 14, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> If you’re wondering, I have four (4) TS, all bought for $1.  I’ve seen learned that I am on the “very low” end in terms of the number of TS owned on TUG.
> 
> Edited: one of my TS purchases falling through, so now I “only” have three (3).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could find a welk timeshare for $1. You are super smart! I’m hoping to learn a lot on here from people like you. Show me the system


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 14, 2019)

ChrissyH said:


> I’m super diehard. It’s my dream to stay at a resort, even just once. And I will feel complete lol!


I am dreading the day when my crew of 5 beg us to go to DisneyWorld.  Hopefully enticing them to Hawaii every 2yrs will be enough.


----------



## ChrissyH (Jul 14, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Deeds means you have that fixed/floating week at the SD Welks resort with option to deposit said weeks for points to use at other Welks resorts or Disney resorts.  Welks salespeople were blowing smoke that you can trade for a Disney week.  If you deposit a Welk week, you might get five Disney weekdays or a weekend and two weekdays.
> 
> I’m not sure if using the Welks resort facilities is that great.  Do you really want to be hounded to spend $14k again every time you swim or work out?  Those TS salesmen and saleswomen are sharks.  Most of us tuggers are on resorts’ “Do not gift” lists, meaning the resorts know we are informed TS owners and don’t even bother to sell us their hugely overpriced TS.
> 
> ...



Thank you sooo much for all your wonderful info. I am fortunate to have flexibility with my job to vacation plan! I will definitely check out those last minute rental offers. I appreciate the info! I donated to become a member of Tug as well, but I believe I did the registration wrong, is tug2.net the separate site for members only?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 14, 2019)

ChrissyH said:


> I have it written up and ready to go! I will be faxing and mailing it certified mail. Thank you so much for your help. They still haven’t cashed my check. Funny! One question- shall I also mail back the 2 airline tickets they gifted me? I do see it in the contract. I’m wondering if I should mail it back now, or wait to see if they ask for it. I don’t want to void any cancellation policy by not sending the tickets back


How about adding the line, "Promotional materials to be returned under separate cover, by request ." That oughtta make it clear that you will return them if they ask.

Jim


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2019)

I am a die-hard Disney fan, so much so that we got annual passes for Disney World every year until 2016, starting in 1998.  So we had AP's for 18 years in a row, and then Rick said I needed to stop doing that.  We were taking three multiple-week trips every year, since the kids started leaving home.  It was my medication for empty-nest syndrome.  

We got AP's for 2018 and then didn't renew in 2019, but 2020, we will get them again.  Now our kids and grandkids go with us, and we all get separate units.  For example, I have four units for January's trip, all at Disney's Saratoga Springs.  We will have to pay the $190 per unit fee to stay there (to Disney).  But Disney will pick some of the kids up from the airport via Magical Express, and we will only get a couple of cars for errands; otherwise, we will use the bus transportation to/from the parks.  

I used several different systems to get those weeks, including Shell points, RCI points and RCI weeks.  

Shell points, you can get absolutely free.  Shell has a timeshare near Disneyland, and it's super cheap to stay there.  In October, it was $40 per night for us to stay at Peacock Suites.  We like it a lot, but with our grandkids, we would rather stay at Dolphin's Cove because it's cheerful and has a great pool.  You can get Dolphin's Cove with WorldMark points.    

Shell provides an RCI membership in the annual maintenance fees, and I set ongoing searches, which matched for a couple of units last week.  It was only 2,500 Shell points + $199 exchange fee to book Disney through RCI/Shell.  Shell points are about .26 per point in maintenance fees.  So $625 + $199, $824 and we received a 1 bedroom with full kitchen at Saratoga Springs.  Add in the $190 fee, and it's 1,014 for a full week at Disney!  I hope they don't increase the fees to get those Disney units.  

WorldMark is also great, as others said.  It's pretty inexpensive to get an exchange into Disney World with WorldMark.  I think it's 9,000 points for a one bedroom.  Points are about .076 each, so less than $700 in fees + the exchange fee of maybe $239 for weeks + $190 to Disney.  WorldMark has resorts in wine country, San Diego, Anaheim, etc.  A 2 bedroom for 7 nights at Dolphin's Cove is about $760 (10,000 WorldMark points X .076).  No other fees.  

Hilton is another one I would consider over Welk, both for money savings with resale, and their high-quality and plentiful resorts.  I don't own Hilton.  I cannot buy everything.  

Welk is pretty limited.  They are supposedly building a new resort in Colorado and another on Kauai.  I will believe it when I see it.  Promises, promises.  

You have so many options after the rescission is final.  I want to be you!  Remember that timeshares are nearly impossible to give away or sell, especially if you take something like Shell, which is free.  I own a lot of points.


----------



## ChrissyH (Jul 15, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am a die-hard Disney fan, so much so that we got annual passes for Disney World every year until 2016, starting in 1998.  So we had AP's for 18 years in a row, and then Rick said I needed to stop doing that.  We were taking three multiple-week trips every year, since the kids started leaving home.  It was my medication for empty-nest syndrome.
> 
> We got AP's for 2018 and then didn't renew in 2019, but 2020, we will get them again.  Now our kids and grandkids go with us, and we all get separate units.  For example, I have four units for January's trip, all at Disney's Saratoga Springs.  We will have to pay the $190 per unit fee to stay there (to Disney).  But Disney will pick some of the kids up from the airport via Magical Express, and we will only get a couple of cars for errands; otherwise, we will use the bus transportation to/from the parks.
> 
> ...



Wow! No, I want to be YOU! So many points, and so much experience! I can’t wait to get there- when all of this won’t feel confusing and overwhelming to me! I faxed and mailed (certified) my letter rescinding the contract today  you’d be proud!! Now, talking to calresorts about buying resale. Thanks you all SO MUCH! I’m going to look into Shell too! I’m saving all these posts with useful advice for me to continually refer back to


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 16, 2019)

Congrats on rescinding.  You are very wise to find TUG.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 16, 2019)

ChrissyH said:


> Wow! No, I want to be YOU! So many points, and so much experience! I can’t wait to get there- when all of this won’t feel confusing and overwhelming to me! I faxed and mailed (certified) my letter rescinding the contract today  you’d be proud!! Now, talking to calresorts about buying resale. Thanks you all SO MUCH! I’m going to look into Shell too! I’m saving all these posts with useful advice for me to continually refer back to



Calresorts is legit.  I still think the best deal is the redweek points for $5, 300k Welk pts annual use at https://www.redweek.com/posting/R832541





Calresorts does have some Welk deeded weeks for $2,500, cheaper than $3,000 Redweek offered.  I saw the least expensive Welks pts in calresorts was $1,200, for 120k Welk pts annual.

Maybe the resident Welks TUG expert can provide guidance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottRW (Jul 16, 2019)

That's a great thing!


----------



## ChrissyH (Jul 16, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Calresorts is legit.  I still think the best deal is the redweek points for $5, 300k Welk pts annual use at https://www.redweek.com/posting/R832541
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I do deeded weeks, I think that’s fixed weeks at a designated resort, right? If so, I don’t want to do that. I want the flexibility to go all over the place, so I’m looking at points. I found out I’ll still get day pass use buying resale points. The only thing about the $5 redweek 300k points, is the annual maintenance fees. I think it would be over $2k/year. It’s a great deal but I don’t know if I can vacation that much! I found out I can’t even go to Cabo for 120k points though, so there’s that. I reallly want to go to Cabo. So I’d have to bank points probably, or go with a 180k point plan.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 16, 2019)

ChrissyH said:


> If I do deeded weeks, I think that’s fixed weeks at a designated resort, right? If so, I don’t want to do that. I want the flexibility to go all over the place, so I’m looking at points. I found out I’ll still get day pass use buying resale points. The only thing about the $5 redweek 300k points, is the annual maintenance fees. I think it would be over $2k/year. It’s a great deal but I don’t know if I can vacation that much! I found out I can’t even go to Cabo for 120k points though, so there’s that. I reallly want to go to Cabo. So I’d have to bank points probably, or go with a 180k point plan.


Chrissy, you can go ANYWHERE using a deeded week as exchange material. You simply join an exchange company RCI and II are the 900 lb gorillas, and both have thousands of resorts. They assign a certain 'trading power' to your deposit, based on size, season, view, etc. and you can either submit an 'ongoing search' for what/where you want to go or select from the online 'catalog'. You are not restricted to ONLY where/when you own.

By comparison, with 'points', you are sort of restricted to the same system where the points are recognized as their 'currency'.

Jim


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 16, 2019)

ChrissyH said:


> If I do deeded weeks, I think that’s fixed weeks at a designated resort, right? If so, I don’t want to do that. I want the flexibility to go all over the place, so I’m looking at points. I found out I’ll still get day pass use buying resale points. The only thing about the $5 redweek 300k points, is the annual maintenance fees. I think it would be over $2k/year. It’s a great deal but I don’t know if I can vacation that much! I found out I can’t even go to Cabo for 120k points though, so there’s that. I reallly want to go to Cabo. So I’d have to bank points probably, or go with a 180k point plan.



The ones on Calresorts are not prepaid MF.  They are prices in addition to MF and closing costs.  http://www.calresorts.com/Welk-Resorts-Mountain-Villas.html

It looks like the 300k Welks TS already got bought.  There’s a $50 Reedweek for every odd year 120k with MF $1,105 due every odd year.  https://www.redweek.com/posting/R825797.  That’s one vacation every two years.

Where is resident Welks expert?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 16, 2019)

ChrissyH said:


> If I do deeded weeks, I think that’s fixed weeks at a designated resort, right? If so, I don’t want to do that. I want the flexibility to go all over the place, so I’m looking at points. I found out I’ll still get day pass use buying resale points. The only thing about the $5 redweek 300k points, is the annual maintenance fees. I think it would be over $2k/year. It’s a great deal but I don’t know if I can vacation that much! I found out I can’t even go to Cabo for 120k points though, so there’s that. I reallly want to go to Cabo. So I’d have to bank points probably, or go with a 180k point plan.



You can definitely go to Cabo with 120k Welk points!  Maybe not an entire week, but at least five weekdays, possibly even six days.

It seems like a day pass is very important for you.  If so, wait until September/ October/ November, when TS prices go down.  If you cannot wait, I suppose the $50 Redweek Welks EOYO TS, with buyer paying transfer/closing costs, isn't too bad.  However, remember each TS purchase has at least $500+ in closing and transfer costs.  However, if you can wait until September/ October/ November, you might find an annual 120k or 180k Welk for less than $100, and only have to pay the $500+ transfer and closing costs once if you want annual trips.  Best of luck!


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 16, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Chrissy, you can go ANYWHERE using a deeded week as exchange material. You simply join an exchange company RCI and II are the 900 lb gorillas, and both have thousands of resorts. They assign a certain 'trading power' to your deposit, based on size, season, view, etc. and you can either submit an 'ongoing search' for what/where you want to go or select from the online 'catalog'. You are not restricted to ONLY where/when you own.
> 
> By comparison, with 'points', you are sort of restricted to the same system where the points are recognized as their 'currency'.
> 
> Jim



Jim, any reason why the $5 resale, Welks EY 300k, buyer paying closing/transfer costs went so quick?  It was literally there for only three (3) days.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 16, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Jim, any reason why the $5 resale, Welks EY 300k, buyer paying closing/transfer costs went so quick?  It was literally there for only three (3) days.


I don't watch such things, but with all offerings, if something gets advertised at the same time someone is looking for such a thing, ker-CHING- a sale is made. Sales are just delayed until a buyer decides the offer works for them.


----------



## Shankilicious (Jul 16, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Chrissy, you can go ANYWHERE using a deeded week as exchange material. You simply join an exchange company RCI and II are the 900 lb gorillas, and both have thousands of resorts. They assign a certain 'trading power' to your deposit, based on size, season, view, etc. and you can either submit an 'ongoing search' for what/where you want to go or select from the online 'catalog'. You are not restricted to ONLY where/when you own.
> 
> By comparison, with 'points', you are sort of restricted to the same system where the points are recognized as their 'currency'.
> 
> Jim



Welk's annual maintenance fee includes an RCI platinum membership, even resale. Welk owners can still trade with II as well but we have to pay for that membership now.
Welk owners have their own portal to RCI and our points go straight into RCI without having to deposit them. So with Welk, when you log in to RCI through the Welk owners page, your points are there and it's just like having an RCI points membership. Some resorts in RCI will let you book as little as two days (Wyndham and Exploria for sure) while weeks based resorts like Disney, we have to book a full week. And in peak season Welk points standards for a two bedroom in Welk, match with Disney. So 240k points will get me 7 nights in a 2BR in Welk San Diego, Branson, or a two Bedroom at Disney's Saratoga Springs or Old Key West. I've seen one Boulder Ridge 1BR in the summer for 120k and a 1BR at SSR in September for as little as 90k points.

One thing I love about Welk is that with being a points owner we don't have to worry about unit size, season, or view etc. Points are points but where this has some short-comings/frustrations is that while 120kpoints will get you a Large 1BR in Branson and Palm Springs, it will only get you a studio at Cabo (not even a full week) or Tahoe. So how many points you need is determined by how large a unit you want and where. The only Welk resort that has very much of a yellow/off-season is Tahoe and it's not a large window, just springtime, weeks 16-20 and two weeks in the fall, weeks 44 & 45.

As far as Redweek vs Calresorts to buy from. I don't know how much Redweek charges for closing costs but Calresorts lists it right near the top of the page. 
*YOU ARE GUARANTEED THAT TITLE IS CLEAR AND EVERYTHING IS CURRENT!*
*CLOSING COSTS ARE $395 PLUS RESORT TRANSFER FEE OF $295. 
*
Also with Calresorts, if it's an annual ownership, the current years fees are already paid.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 16, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> Welk's annual maintenance fee includes an RCI platinum membership, even resale. Welk owners can still trade with II as well but we have to pay for that membership now.
> Welk owners have their own portal to RCI and our points go straight into RCI without having to deposit them. So with Welk, when you log in to RCI through the Welk owners page, your points are there and it's just like having an RCI points membership. Some resorts in RCI will let you book as little as two days (Wyndham and Exploria for sure) while weeks based resorts like Disney, we have to book a full week. And in peak season Welk points standards for a two bedroom in Welk, match with Disney. So 240k points will get me 7 nights in a 2BR in Welk San Diego, Branson, or a two Bedroom at Disney's Saratoga Springs or Old Key West. I've seen one Boulder Ridge 1BR in the summer for 120k and a 1BR at SSR in September for as little as 90k points.
> 
> One thing I love about Welk is that with being a points owner we don't have to worry about unit size, season, or view etc. Points are points but where this has some short-comings/frustrations is that while 120kpoints will get you a Large 1BR in Branson and Palm Springs, it will only get you a studio at Cabo (not even a full week) or Tahoe. So how many points you need is determined by how large a unit you want and where. The only Welk resort that has very much of a yellow/off-season is Tahoe and it's not a large window, just springtime, weeks 16-20 and two weeks in the fall, weeks 44 & 45.
> ...



Checking my Redweek quotes.  Closing costs are whatever the seller says.  I’ve seen $200 quotes with LT transfers to $750 (possibly inflated or exaggerated) for some other closing company.  For RedWeek, I mainly focused on Verified because it means RedWeek checked the estoppel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shankilicious (Jul 16, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Checking my Redweek quotes.  Closing costs are whatever the seller says.  I’ve seen $200 quotes with LT transfers to $750 (possibly inflated or exaggerated) for some other closing company.  For RedWeek, I mainly focused on Verified because it means RedWeek checked the estoppel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good. I know Redweek is trusted I just don't have any experience with them and I like how upfront Calresorts is.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 17, 2019)

Don't you need direct to trade into DVC?


----------



## Shankilicious (Jul 17, 2019)

bendadin said:


> Don't you need direct to trade into DVC?


You can snatch weeks on RCI and for the time being, Welk has priority access to Disney resorts that show up there. 
Welk does she platinum premiere owners who bought from the developer to book directly through Welk into SSR and Disney Boardwalk.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitarmom (Nov 8, 2019)

Chrissy, you cannot get a week at Welk for $50. Yes, you may see it advertised. Yes, the seller will accept your offer. But no, the transaction will not go through.

There's this term in the Timeshare industry, "Right of First Refusal" (aka ROFR). ROFR means that when a developer feels that a selling  price is too low, they exercise their ROFR,  pay the seller their lowball asking price, and buy the week themselves. The seller gets his money, the buyer gets disappointed, and the developer has another week they can sell for $40,000.

Welk regularly exercises its ROFR.

Your safest route is to buy from calresorts.com. The owner has an excellent feel for Welk's bottom line on ROFR. Calresorts may look like its weeks are expensive, but their prices are legitimate. A $50 price tag for Welk will leave you without a week. Remember, you'll save thousands buying from Calresorts instead of the developer.


----------

